# NitrAtes going down.... is this possible?



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm on the third week of my fishless cycle. I'm dosing pure amonia and I'm supplementing my tank with Cycle. Yesterday nitrates were around 80 ppm nad today they are around 20. Is this possible? I haven't done any water changes. What's going on?


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Well in the third week it should be too early for a significant amount of nitrates to be in there (unless your tap has a lot), but it's indeed odd that they are going down.


The two main ways for nitrates to drop are through water changes and plants. You said you have not done water changes, but if you have a decent amount of plants they could be the cause (not sure how fast plants absorb NO3, but they at least do, although they prefer ammonia).

My initial guess, however, is that the previous test(s) were wrong, I would keep testing over the next couple days to see what the readings are. If they're all over the place, the tests are assuredly false. Also what kit are you using? The API Freshwater kit's nitrate test has to be thoroughly shaken and stirred to be accurate, if it isn't it will give _low_ readings. The first test or two could have been a result of the kit never being used/not being mixed enough (the kit could also be expired, even if you just purchased it - they can **** on shelves for a while).


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

I onlu have plastic stuff in my tank and I'm using the API kit. I'll check again tomorrow and see what the readings are.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Evidently those plastic plants are working overtime!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ lol! XD

I'd have to say that the test was maybe off. With the Nitrate test, you have to shake the two bottles for a loooong time!! And smack the bottoms of them on a table to loosen all the stuff in them and help them mix. (It says to shake the bottles for 30 seconds, but really you have to do it for a number of minutes.) Vigorous shaking and tapping the bottoms of the containers on a table. Then test.

My fishless cycle for the 36g only took 4 weeks, so it's possible that you're almost done, but Nitrates won't just drop unless you do a water change or have live plants (like Rohkey already said.) Most fishless cycles are 4-8 weeks, but each cycle is different.

Test your tap water to see if you have Nitrates in the water you are using for the tank. (I didn't do that when I started, and kept losing fish. When I finally tested the tap water, I found that our tap Nitrates were 80ppm.)


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok. I've come to the conclusion that I did not shake bottle #2 long enough when doing my nitrate tests. I've repeated the test twice today being more thorough with the shaking and both times have gotten 10 ppm. Nitrites are sky high, so I'm optimistic at this point. Got an ornament from a friend who has an established tank and dumped it in my tank today. Hopefully It'll help move things along. Thanks all for your comments!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nitrites are always take the longest to fall, but you sound like you're cycle is doing the normal thing. Good luck. (By the way, did you test to see if your tap have Nitrates?)


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

I just tested my tap water and it's 20 ppm! What am I suppossed to do now?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

With my last experience cycling a tank I have have concluded that it just kind of depends on the tank and filtration and the amount of ammonia you put into the tank. I have had tanks take 4-6 weeks to cycle, and the last time I started up cycling a tank was 8 months on my 75 gallon and it took only 15 days to complete. I was astonished at that, but it did happen. I guess it just depends on the content of your tap water, how it is filtered, and how you go about creating the ammonia in the tank. Whether it be with ammonia or decaying fish food. Who knows.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Nitrites are always take the longest to fall, but you sound like you're cycle is doing the normal thing. Good luck. (By the way, did you test to see if your tap have Nitrates?)


I agree. Just continue to dose your tank with ammonia and let nature take it's course. Your nitrites will level off once the nitrates get high enough. All tanks are different. Just be patient and see what happens.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

jaguayo said:


> I just tested my tap water and it's 20 ppm! What am I suppossed to do now?


20ppm is fine for tap, you don't have to worry.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

20ppm is ok. Once your tank is done cycling and you get your fish in there, you just have to make sure you do your weekly water changes religiously to keep the Nitrates at 20ppm or lower. The end result of fish and food waste is Nitrates, so by the end of the week, your Nitrates go up. You lower the Nitrates by taking dirty water out and putting clean water in. When you have your tank stocked, just test the water and see what the Nitrates are at. If they are 30ppm or lower, you'll be fine. If they are higher than 40ppm, then you'll have to look into another water source or possibly finding some Nitrazorb pouches to put in the filter.

Nitrates are safe at 30ppm or lower. 40ppm would be the max you could safely keep fish. I have Nitrates at 80ppm out of the tap, so I use Nitrazorb pouches. It keeps the nitrates at around 25-35ppm.


----------

